# Music that lightens the load of every day life ~ What does it for you?



## Lyn (May 9, 2013)

I have used music to chase the blues away and to find balance all my life.  It started with the first tune I can remember hearing, "I Don't Want to Set the World on Fire" my grandfather loved it and would sing it to me.  He called me Redbird and Sugarfoot, I was just a bitty thing, but I hear this song and I remember and I smile.


----------



## Lyn (May 9, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (May 9, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 12, 2013)

There are a lot of songs that I love, and a lot of singers, but I think that this is the song that I love listening to the most.  I don't know how to get the picture , so if it comes through with just the link, then just click it.


----------



## TWHRider (May 12, 2013)

I have acquired a lot of great uplifting songs thru the years.

When I need refreshed, I replay Carrie Underwood's portion of the "Girls Night Out" show when she sang "How Great Thou Art".  Vince Gill sang back-up and played guitar.  I've heard that song a thousand times, in my life, but nobody has sung like Carrie Underwood.  Kinda like nobody can sing "God Bless America" as good as Kate Smith.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3X6IzGDoGwo


My current song for chuckles is Miranda Lambert's "Mamas Broken Heart".  The dining room in that video bears a strong resemblance to my mom's dining room, after she moved to town and boy the song sounds like it was written with my mom in mind - lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yg05svXp98

This little side junket watching just three videos dropped my Hughesnet FAP time down to 73% - <sigh>


----------



## That Guy (May 13, 2013)




----------

